# Stretched ears. Will I need surgery?



## xdestrox (9 Aug 2008)

I'm considering joining the Army next summer/fall after I get in better shape, and while I searched for and found relevant information on piercings and tattoos I couldn't find an answer to my question. 
 I've had my earlobes stretched for about 4 years now, currently at 2" with my inner cartilage at 5/8". I'm not here to debate the sense behind or reasons why I've done this, and I know that obviously I won't be permitted to wear jewelry in them or in my other piercings; which is fine, I'm more than willing to adhere to the rules. 

 When I don't have my tunnels/jewelry in them, it's not really noticeable unless you were to look up close, they just hang a bit lower than unstretched lobes and have an oval shaped slit in them. My ears will shrink a bit overnight, and if left for an extended period of time, would shrink to a certain point. My ear would essentially look more or less like an old woman's ear after wearing heavy earrings for so many years. Slightly droopy with a slit. 

Like most job interviews I've had, I don't plan on wearing them to the recruitment office. I'm just curious as to  whether they'll be a huge issue. 
My question is, would I be allowed to leave my ears as they are, or would it be required that I have them sewn up before arriving at basic?.


----------



## Inspir (9 Aug 2008)

You're not one of those people that look like this are you


----------



## ammocat (9 Aug 2008)

I looked through the Canadian Forces Dress Instructions and cannot find anything specifically related to droopy ears or having slits in your ears. As long as you do not wear body piercings, or other jewelry in them it should not be a problem. Best to ask the recruiter, if it is going to be a problem I am sure they will let you know. You can be sure someone will look close and will notice them in basic, they look close at everything. I would recommend you take the jewelry out well in advance and allow as much shrinkage to occur as possible before showing up for basic.

Good luck.


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2008)

My suggestion is to stop wearing your tunnels right now and let the ears return, as much as possible, to their former shape...


----------



## d53642 (9 Aug 2008)

We had a clerk in Halifax that had holes in his lobes from wearing the the rings in them. is holes were not very big when they weren't in but it was noticeable. I haven't seen him around for a bit so he maybe posted to ship or out of area by now or even released.  The recruiters should also be able to tell you if it will be a problem or not.


----------



## xdestrox (9 Aug 2008)

Inspir said:
			
		

> You're not one of those people that look like this are you


Hahaha no.  I don't look like my face got hit by a box of thumb tacks. That's pretty excessive, though I have seen people with more than that. 

Thanks for the replies. I'll talk to the recruiters and see what they have to say. If I have to get them sewn up, not a big deal.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Aug 2008)

In any case, prepare yourself for at least one smart-alek comment from the staff on your BMQ about it.  Might even be quite funny, although laughing would be a bad idea!


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2016)

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123260/post-1439218;topicseen#new
Q: "Second, what of ear stretchings?"

A: "WRT ear stretching . . . well . . . there is no direct policy covering ear stretching but you would have to adhere to dress regulations in that as a man you cannot wear earrings of any type while on duty (in uniform or civilian clothing)."  


See also,

Stretched ears ( Locked )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87440.0/nowap.html
"I have stretch ears, not big at all only 4mm."

Female Soldiers  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13119/post-61887.html#msg61887
"whats the rule on streched ears?"

etc...


----------

